

Oculus Rift Virtual Reality Headset Coming to iOS Devices - scottoreilly
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/10/29/oculus-rift-virtual-reality-headset-to-coming-to-ios-devices/

======
scottoreilly
This could be a pretty awesome development.

One issue with the story, though. They say that, "the initial mobile version
of the Oculus Rift will work solely with iOS devices as Android is not
designed to work with virtual reality."

I love iOS and everything, but how is it inherently better for VR than
Android?

